

How Android can make Fragmentation a Non-Issue - mtsmedly
http://www.runthereset.com/2012/05/how-android-can-make-fragmentation-non.html

======
kaolinite
Whilst I agree with much of this, there is an issue with the point about the 3
iPhones that Apple are selling currently: as a result of the 3GS running the
same version of iOS as the iPhone 4, it performs sluggishly and is nowhere
near as slick. However, the Android devices from the same year still run
flawlessly because they haven't been upgraded. I'm not saying that you should
never upgrade customer's phones after they've bought them but there is
definitely two sides to the story.

